# Blue tricolors, I think...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if these blue tris (?) actually have black in them on are they blue brindles Or, because of the yellowish on do mum and dad both carry recessive yellow? The grandma was a blue self, but she may have carried A(vy) brindling, so I think that might be what's happening here.

One of these young does is the mom.


Brindled or recessive yellow tri (?)


Blue brindle or blue tri?


Tiny furry mystery #3


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

duplicate?


----------



## apbt87 (May 21, 2013)

i really like tiny fuzzy mystery #3!!


----------

